# Iman Cosmetics



## mya_embelson (Feb 10, 2008)

Iman Cosmetics now has videos on you tube here  is the link..enjoy

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VhFAxW3fi2A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VhFAxW3fi2A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool thanx hun!


----------



## Showtime (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks and they're sold at Target too.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 14, 2008)

And Wal-Mart!


----------



## alb40 (Feb 22, 2008)

anyone know which foundation stick in iman would be right for a nc45?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2008)

i own some Iman foundations (clay 5 in the pot/compact). they're prettty good. its nice to see tuts for WoC


----------

